# need some help



## wounderwhy (Jun 17, 2012)

I just picked up a 98 altima, car runs like it should when engine and trans are up to temp. But if not warm trans will stay in 3rd gear and not shift, pulled codes P0325,P0135,P0731,P0732. check engine light was on when i bought it. every thing i have read points to TPS. I need to know where to put the feeler gauge and which way to adjust the TPS. also a picture would be great. Thanks ahead of time Paul.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's a possibility... One thing you may want to check, considering you also have an O2 sensor and knock sensor code, is for water contamination of the ECM. 98-99 Altimas were prone to condensation leakage onto the ECM when the AC drain clogged up. Refer Nissan bulletin #NTB99-006.

Unless someone has tampered with the adjustment, I would plan on replacing the TPS. The adjustment procedure is described in Nissan service bulletin #NTB99-053b. Here's a link to it:

http://lyberty.com/car/Maxima_A32_docs/EC-engine_control/NTB99-053b.pdf


----------



## wounderwhy (Jun 17, 2012)

Just an update, AC drain open and working fine. TPS issue still here. Car will cut itself off if engine cold and i drop it in gear. But if i tap the gas and drop it in gear it will drive off. Have also noticed even when warm car wont shift with less than 1/4 throttle. so I am thinking the adjustment on the TPS is off. I printed the bulletin off and read thru it i also have the shims. i will try that and see what happens.


----------

